# Robertson screwdrivers



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have intentions of getting Wiha drivers (individuals).

Currently, I have a Wiha magnetic tip bit driver that has R1 and R2 bits included in the bit set.

Also, I have a Klein 10-in-1 with R1 and R2 bits.

Thinking i may need R1, R2, and R3 drivers.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I've got Weras. Man these screwdrivers are awesome and feel excellent in my hands. I only wish a long shaft version was available, but I get by just fine without that luxury. I have a Gray Robbie #3 which is also excellent, unfortunately not made in Canada like other Gray tools but has a well-formed tip that doesn't seem to wear easily.

You could also try Robertson screwdrivers made by Robertson themselves, I've seen them for sale at HD Supply and they appear to be damn solid. Personally I don't like Klein/Ideal cushion grip type screwdrivers. The handles are about as ergonomic as a 2x4 and the stupid-ass end cap that indicates the Robertson colour code gets rubbed out in a few months so it ends up looking just like a slot or philips driver. Man I hate slot and philips screws.

If you want to buy Wiha there is a 20% promotional discount code available to IBEW 353 members for use on the Wiha Canada site. You've probably already seen the flyer if you've been by the union hall or JAC lately, but if you haven't, I can PM it to you.
http://www.wihatools.ca


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I've got Weras. Man these screwdrivers are awesome and feel excellent in my hands. I only wish a long shaft version was available, but I get by just fine without that luxury. I have a Gray Robbie #3 which is also excellent, unfortunately not made in Canada like other Gray tools but has a well-formed tip that doesn't seem to wear easily.
> 
> You could also try Robertson screwdrivers made by Robertson themselves, I've seen them for sale at HD Supply and they appear to be damn solid. Personally I don't like Klein/Ideal cushion grip type screwdrivers. The handles are about as ergonomic as a 2x4 and the stupid-ass end cap that indicates the Robertson colour code gets rubbed out in a few months so it ends up looking just like a slot or philips driver. Man I hate slot and philips screws.
> 
> If you want to buy Wiha there is a 20% promotional discount code available to IBEW 353 members for use on the Wiha Canada site. You've probably already seen the flyer if you've been by the union hall or JAC lately, but if you haven't, I can PM it to you.


I am pretty sure that Wera makes a long version which is also available in an insulated version. I was just skeptical on the tips holding up...I'll have to give them a try! I returned an older klein that I snapped the robertson tip off for a new one, I have been using it around the house and it is already rounded:blink:....

As for the Wiha discount I haven't heard anything about the 353 discount, would be great if you could PM me the info!

Thanks again!,
CDN


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought Wera's flat head chisel driver.

I did a little research because their measurements are still metric, and I got what I believe is the equivalent of a S3, 6'' long shaft, not including the handle.

I bought Wera's insulated drivers, which includes the square tips, since really, I only ever use robertson's when I'm working on panels.


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

*Felo Robertson*


I bought a multipack of Felo square drive screwdrivers about a year ago and found that they didn't fit very well in any of the screws I was using them on. The tips are just a bit too small which would occasionally strip softer screws. The edges on the screwdriver also look a little rounded off after awhile. I went back to my old Klein #2 square drive which seats perfectly.
Conversely, the Felo phillips and flat blade screwdrivers seat fine and seem to far outlast the Klein screwdrivers. After well over a year the Felo beater flat blade shows no signs of deforming.


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

Wiha cushion grip is my personal choice.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

ideal has a lifetime warranty just bring it back and get another


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Look for the beveled tip. Real Robertsons are beveled


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Robertson what?? And, Robertson who??*

*Question 1:*
Let me ask a question of my northern neighbors in Canada. What is the primary use of Robertson drive screws up there? 

For the most part, in my experience in the USA, the only fasteners that I see having a Robbie screw, or even a robbie-type (square) screw drive are on screws for panel covers (these being combo; slotted and Robertson), set screws in EMT fittings (which seem to be a combo slotted and R3), and screws on 'smaller' circuit breaker terminals (again, a combination slot & R).

There are likely some common applications that I am overlooking.

*Question 2:*
And, for the Americans, for what fasteners do you most commonly (and/or very rarely) need or use a Robertson-tipped screwdriver?

*Bonus Smart-Ass Question:*
And, who, really, was this Robertson fellow? Was he a colleague of Phillip (or Mr. Phillips)? Did he perhaps study alongside Mr. Torx? Mr. Pozidrive?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

All the fasteners that we used a square drives ( Robertson ). All the leviton devices have a #1 robbie/phillips screw. I use the number 1 and 2 quite often, sometimes the number 3 for septic tank lids.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Up here we use them for just about everything, wood screws, self drilling screws, etc. basically all the high torque stuff or where you don't want the bit to cam out of the head.

The only things that are almost always Phillips up here are drywall screws, small machine screws etc. where you want the bit to cam out when the screw stalls.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> *Bonus Smart-Ass Question:*
> And, who, really, was this Robertson fellow? Was he a colleague of Phillip (or Mr. Phillips)? Did he perhaps study alongside Mr. Torx? Mr. Pozidrive?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robertson_screwdriver


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't imagine what it would be like without the robertson screw....No offence but I do not know HOW you put up with strictly phillips screws! It truly is a wonderful invention:thumbsup:

Now to find a good screwdriver! (damn Klein)


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Gawd damn I cant stand Phillips............bloody outdated things!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone recognize the manufacturer of these Robertson drivers?

They look like well-designed handles, anyway.









The pic is from the wikipedia article link to Robertson article. Interesting that an earlier inventor 'should' have been credited with the design. (Cummings)
Very interesting article.

Too bad that Robertson would not allow the manufacture-under-license of his drive system. The US may have adopted its use more. (Of course, his last patent expired many years ago, ...and like the metric system, may never (in my lifetime) be adopted here, in the USA. 

Although, I am 'all for' the metric system, let's not get into that debate here...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Anyone recognize the manufacturer of these Robertson drivers?
> 
> They look like well-designed handles, anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2885


Mastercraft (Canadian tire brand) They are actually decent, but the handles are way too big for me. No way I could use them all day!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Mastercraft (Canadian tire brand) They are actually decent, but the handles are way too big for me. No way I could use them all day!


Crappy has ok handles, but not for all day use. The plastic is too hard.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Crappy has ok handles, but not for all day use. The plastic is too hard.


 
Hahaha Crappy tire, I love that all us Canadians have the same nickname for that place. Thank god they got rid of that DAMN commercial with the annoying "Canadian tire couple" though.:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

So, do I infer that there are four Robertson drivers?

Or, rather, how many sizes of Robbo's drivers are there?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> So, do I infer that there are four Robertson drivers?
> 
> Or, rather, how many sizes of Robbo's drivers are there?


 
There are 4 sizes #0, 1, 2 and 3

I have seen what looks like a #4 robertson screw, but I have never seen a driver for it!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> There are 4 sizes #0, 1, 2 and 3
> 
> I have seen what looks like a #4 robertson screw, but I have never seen a driver for it!


Ah, so it's *0, 1, 2, & 3*.
Not 1, 2, 3, & 4.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Ah, so it's *0, 1, 2, & 3*.
> Not 1, 2, 3, & 4.


You got it:thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

There are five.. Orange, yellow, green, red, and black. Not sure what the orange is numbered but Yellow is #0 Green is #1 Red is #2 and Black is #3


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> There are five.. Orange, yellow, green, red, and black. Not sure what the orange is numbered but Yellow is #0 Green is #1 Red is #2 and Black is #3


Oh Goodness... Here we go...
Don't tell me y'all did the B&S or ANSI (steel) wire diameter thing and name the itty bitty one 00, where you add one aught as the wire diam. gets smaller... :no:

Seriously though, I would prefer to use this 'foreign' drive system *every* day over Phillips or slotted screw heads. It reminds me of John Browning's designs in firearms, -for any of you shooters out there- ... simple, robust, durable, reliable.

Actually, slotted screws, (as much as a pain as they are keeping the driver on the screw), are not a bad design overall, practically. You can use a driver that has maximum leverage by being as wide as the screw head. But, ...

...No, no, *no*, *forget* this 'foreign', radical, bizarre, (effective) Robertson system. *We* (USA) didn't invent it. :no: No, no, no you silly end user. What do you know?!?! Let's go with all this combo-slotted/Phillips, Phillips, Torx, Tri-Wing, Pozi-drive, etc whiz bang crapola that is designed for looks, not function...

I am not knocking the 'security'-type drive systems. They have their place.

You know... actually, a _not-bad_ system is the *TorxPlus*. I'm not talking about the original *Torx* drive. Torx had the teeth on the driver a bit too sharp, too thin, and they bent and rounded off too quickly (although it left more 'meat' on the screw head), failing especially under high stresses. 
The Torx Plus changed to more of a 50/50 sort of a match between the screw and driver with a better, more robust driver having thicker teeth (still the 6-tooth idea). The screw head had a little less material left on it, between the grooves for the driver teeth, but it seemed to balance the strain out equally between the driver and screw head.
(All this from my stint as a industrial machine mechanic). I have seen Torx (original) on a few fire alarm/egress sign/light units, as a construction electrician, so far, but not too much else.

*ANYWAY*, after all that, and risking moving the thread away from Robertson (which I love, by the way), :jester: 
...*What other drive systems do the Canadian sparkies encounter?* Any Pozi-Drive (PZ) stuff? It's kind of similar to a combo slotted/Phillips arrangement, only not...

I have seen _these_ a lot on terminal strips/terminal blocks in machines, like CNC lathes and CNC mills, and similar industrial machinery.









The center of a Pozi-Drive screw *looks* like a Phillips, but, *no*, it isn't. You can ruin a screw and/or a driver pretty quickly by sticking a Phillips driver in one of those screws. The driver actually has a straight blade combined with a sort of Phillips/cross tip. This *may* be a good design, except that the driver can be oriented with the screw in only two ways, unlike the Robertson (nice segway -sp?- back to Rob) with any of four spots (90 degrees apart).


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Seen a lot of those torx with the pin in the middle lately.. 
Personaly I don't even know what a "Pozi-Drive" is? 
But that may just me.. I led a sheltered life as a service guy and have been outta the loop for almost two years now..


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Seen a lot of those torx with the pin in the middle lately..
> Personaly I don't even know what a "Pozi-Drive" is?
> But that may just me.. I led a sheltered life as a service guy and have been outta the loop for almost two years now..


Let me bring you in the loop. I'm pretty loopey, most times. See above, I edited my previous (very lengthy) post a bit, including adding a pic of a Pozi-Drive driver.

It's a catalog photo of one of Wiha's 1000V Insulated line
(I see that they actually call it a -Terminal Block Driver).









Just one more type of tool for us to have to purchase and lug around. Of course, there's always the slot there...


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Had to google the screw.. 
Is this a good rendition?

I can't recall ever seeing one before..


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Now I find myself looking at screws (I have no life) I find that there is also a #4 Black Robertson (bigger than the #3 Black Robertson for a #16 + Screw)

At the same time I find there are 5 sizes of PoziDrive screws.. 
Soon everyone will need a motorized tool box just to get around..  

All About screws.. http://www.sizes.com/tools/screw_drive.htm#Pozidrive


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

All being said.. As a Canadian, in my mind the only thing worse than a Phillips screw is a slot screw.. I like a screw that will stay on the driver while I try to get it to where it belongs.. Robertson works well for me.. :thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hahaha Crappy tire, I love that all us Canadians have the same nickname for that place. Thank god they got rid of that DAMN commercial with the annoying "Canadian tire couple" though.:thumbsup:


did you hear when they tried to sue for rights to that name?:laughing:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Gawd damn I cant stand Phillips............bloody outdated things!


We're a little more practical up here and use both. Like I said in my other post, there are plenty of applications where the Robertson's characteristics are clearly an advantage and others where the Phillips is king.

Try screwing in drywall with a Robertson or plywood sub-floors with a Phillips and you'll be wishing for the other in both cases.



cdnelectrician said:


> Mastercraft (Canadian tire brand) They are actually decent, but the handles are way too big for me. No way I could use them all day!


They haven't made that style in a few years since they came out with the Maximum line.

I have a couple of the regular sets that I bought on one of their 80% off deals that spring up a few times a year on the driver sets. One thing I have to say about their warranties, its about as good a warranty as you can possibly ask for. Blast a screwdriver on a live circuit? No problem. Use it as a pry bar and bent it to hell. No problem. When they say life time on their in house stuff they mean it.



BCSparkyGirl said:


> did you hear when they tried to sue for rights to that name?:laughing:


They didn't try. They did. They won.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


>


Actually, that's a screwdriver for combination Phillips/slotted screws. This is a pozidrive screwdriver:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Never seen or used a pozidriv. Is it actually that much better than philips?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Never seen or used a pozidriv. Is it actually that much better than philips?


It's typically used for automated assembly of consumer products.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The Motts said:


> Actually, that's a screwdriver for combination Phillips/slotted screws. This is a pozidrive screwdriver:


AH, I believed that the Wiha that I pictured had the 'flange' that the Pozi-Drive driver has. I see now that what I was seeing is a 'flat', not a flange or rib.

Good eye!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> There are five.. Orange, yellow, green, red, and black. Not sure what the orange is numbered but Yellow is #0 Green is #1 Red is #2 and Black is #3


 
I have seen the #4 robbie, but an orange robbie? Never heard of it! learn something new every day...


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have seen the #4 robbie, but an orange robbie? Never heard of it! learn something new every day...


Only time I have seen an orange robbie screw was holding up 1X1 ceiling tiles at Sunnybrook hospital and that was years ago..  but every tile had four of them.. They hid in the little holes in the tiles..


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I go to tighten up the screws on my kid's high chair (2nd kid on this chair), and guess what type of screwdriver I need?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have heard of the "orange"...never seen one...I own a #4 or "double black" as I call it.

Cheers


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is my Wera Robbie #0.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Colour Screw types Fraction Range Orange (#00) No. 1 & 2 1/16 in.+ 1.77–1.80 mm (0.070–0.071 in) Yellow (#0) No. 3 & 4 3/32 in.- 2.29–2.31 mm (0.090–0.091 in) Green (#1) No. 5, 6 & 7 7/64 in.+ 2.82–2.86 mm (0.111–0.113 in) Red (#2) No. 8, 9 & 10 1/8 in.+ 3.34–3.38 mm (0.131–0.133 in) Black (#3) No. 12 and larger 3/16 in.+ 4.81–4.85 mm (0.189–0.191 in)


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Colour Screw types Fraction Range Orange (#00) No. 1 & 2 1/16 in.+ 1.77–1.80 mm (0.070–0.071 in) Yellow (#0) No. 3 & 4 3/32 in.- 2.29–2.31 mm (0.090–0.091 in) Green (#1) No. 5, 6 & 7 7/64 in.+ 2.82–2.86 mm (0.111–0.113 in) Red (#2) No. 8, 9 & 10 1/8 in.+ 3.34–3.38 mm (0.131–0.133 in) Black (#3) No. 12 and larger 3/16 in.+ 4.81–4.85 mm (0.189–0.191 in)


So, you're listing:

Driver color
Robertson Driver Number ( )
Screw size No.
Screw diameter fractional inch
Screw diameter metric range (with decimal inch equivalent)

Orange (#00) No. 1 & 2 1/16 in.+ 1.77–1.80 mm (0.070–0.071 in)
Yellow (#0) No. 3 & 4 3/32 in.- 2.29–2.31 mm (0.090–0.091 in)
Green (#1) No. 5, 6 & 7 7/64 in.+ 2.82–2.86 mm (0.111–0.113 in)
Red (#2) No. 8, 9 & 10 1/8 in.+ 3.34–3.38 mm (0.131–0.133 in)
Black (#3) No. 12 and larger 3/16 in.+ 4.81–4.85 mm (0.189–0.191 in)

That's good information, just took me a minute to catch on :thumbup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

That was supposed to be a chart but site didn't allow it


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> That was supposed to be a chart but site didn't allow it


Good stuff. Thanks...


----------



## Conduit Phil (Nov 19, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of Ikea furniture that I've assembled actually used Pozi-Drive screws. Don't understand that one... Most people don't have a Posi-Drive screwdriver yet alone even know what it is. I only happned to have it because there are two sizes included in the screwdriver bit set that I have.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Robertson...... we used to call them mobile home screw drivers. Most Mobile homes that were built in the late 60's to early 70's used alot of these funky screws.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Conduit Phil said:


> I've noticed a lot of Ikea furniture that I've assembled actually used Pozi-Drive screws. Don't understand that one... Most people don't have a Posi-Drive screwdriver yet alone even know what it is. I only happned to have it because there are two sizes included in the screwdriver bit set that I have.


Wonder if you can get one of these at Ikea?


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> There are 4 sizes #0, 1, 2 and 3
> 
> I have seen what looks like a #4 robertson screw, but I have never seen a driver for it!


princess auto sells # 4's but I haven't seen any fasteners for them


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> princess auto sells # 4's but I haven't seen any fasteners for them


They claim #4 robbie is for a #16 screw.


----------



## Jirt (Mar 31, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> They claim #4 robbie is for a #16 screw.



I use a #4 bit to drive #16 wood screws for hanging heavy service equipment on a wooden panel. They're indeed pretty big.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

an Orange (00) Robertson screwdriver is something I have never seen or ever had a use for. I might have it in my precision screwdriver set, I have to check.

Anyways, I got my toollist for school this year and they require me to have a 1,2&3 Robertson. I use my #1 and #2 all the time, but I can't think of many times I used my #3. Do you guys use it much? What for?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kawimudslinger said:


> Anyways, I got my toollist for school this year and they require me to have a 1,2&3 Robertson. I use my #1 and #2 all the time, but I can't think of many times I used my #3. Do you guys use it much? What for?


Some breakers can make use of a #3 Rob, but they often can make use of a large slotted screwdriver as well.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Some breakers can make use of a #3 Rob, but they often can make use of a large slotted screwdriver as well.


I think almost every breaker I've ever seen could make good use out of some kind of flat head screwdriver... so... I got that going for me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

kawimudslinger said:


> Anyways, I got my toollist for school this year and they require me to have a 1,2&3 Robertson. I use my #1 and #2 all the time, but I can't think of many times I used my #3. Do you guys use it much? What for?


The Black Robbie is super useful for EMT fittings 3/4" and larger. Some 1/2" ones I have seen also use it but most are #2. Other than EMT stuff I don't come across screws that are #12 or larger daily so unless I'm running lots of pipe I leave the Black in the "sometimes" tool bag. Too bad, because otherwise I really like it. The torque is awesome. I have never seen or used a #4 Robertson screw, but did find a Wera #4 driver at my favourite hardware/tool place. The tip seemed to be barely smaller than the screwdriver shaft itself!

The extra torque and lack of slippage really comes into play when you have to babysit a crew of bricklayers and attach a bunch of 3.5' pipe extensions every few minutes while they work. No time to go back and torque a setscrew twice, it has to be right the first time.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> The Black Robbie is super useful for EMT fittings 3/4" and larger. Some 1/2" ones I have seen also use it but most are #2. Other than EMT stuff I don't come across screws that are #12 or larger daily so unless I'm running lots of pipe I leave the Black in the "sometimes" tool bag. Too bad, because otherwise I really like it. The torque is awesome. I have never seen or used a #4 Robertson screw, but did find a Wera #4 driver at my favourite hardware/tool place. The tip seemed to be barely smaller than the screwdriver shaft itself!
> 
> The extra torque and lack of slippage really comes into play when you have to babysit a crew of bricklayers and attach a bunch of 3.5' pipe extensions every few minutes while they work. No time to go back and torque a setscrew twice, it has to be right the first time.


My biggest gripe about Wera is that the most convenient website to order them measures everything in mm and cm. They have a conversion chart but it's such a chore, especially because I like to have a bit of length on my drivers, and wasn't sure what was the common Standard sizes for flat tips drivers.

I've recently given up and just bought the Klein (blasphemy!) 7 journey screwdriver set for 55 bucks. It's sitting pretty in it's package while I seek out a new job to use them on. :whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

What website is that? Chadstoolbox lists them in standard i believe.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> *Question 1:*
> Let me ask a question of my northern neighbors in Canada. What is the primary use of Robertson drive screws up there?


 *Everything*. You find robbie bits all over the place. Building a deck? Framing a house? Robbie bits are required. The only common screws here that don't use robbie bits are drywall screws because the indent weakens that trumpet-shaped neck too much, probably.
As for electrical, you can almost get by just with a green and red robbie. Certainly in residential wiring those two will get you by. In industrial when you're dealing with a lot of contactors and whatnot you need other things. Black robbies (#3) are commonly needed for panel trim-screws and large conduit fittings. The vast majority are combo robbie/slot, though I just installed a Cutler-Hammer panel last night with robbie-only screws in it.

I have heard a legend (that I didn't look into) that Henry Ford was going to use Robertson screws to put together the Model-T, but Robertson wouldn't sell the rights outright... he just wanted to supply the screws. Since Henry Ford had a real 'thing' about controlling all of the sources for his supplies, he didn't use them. If he had, then you guys would be up to your eyeballs in robbies, because they are far, far superior.

Mike


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I think almost every breaker I've ever seen could make good use out of some kind of flat head screwdriver... so... I got that going for me.
> :thumbsup:



Too easy to slip with a slot screw driver.. (Assuming you're working live)


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Wasn't it the auto industry that started Torx screws? 
Back in the 70s G.M. used them to hold the headlight bazels in place. 
G.M. also used them to secure the brake callipers and seat belts.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Wasn't it the auto industry that started Torx screws?
> Back in the 70s G.M. used them to hold the headlight bazels in place.
> G.M. also used them to secure the brake callipers and seat belts.


I know I bought my folding torx set for changing the lamps in my '87 S-10, not for electrical work. It is still rare for me to need it on the job.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> What website is that? Chadstoolbox lists them in standard i believe.


That's the site I was referring to.

I didn't feel like doing all the "homework" to figure out which size slotted driver I needed.

I miss that chiseldriver though, but I can't remember which size I had. It was a pretty big one.


----------



## abo (Jan 29, 2010)

Robertson all the way.


----------



## andre1960 (Dec 20, 2013)

*#4 robertson*



BP_redbear said:


> Oh Goodness... Here we go...
> Don't tell me y'all did the B&S or ANSI (steel) wire diameter thing and name the itty bitty one 00, where you add one aught as the wire diam. gets smaller... :no:
> 
> Seriously though, I would prefer to use this 'foreign' drive system *every* day over Phillips or slotted screw heads. It reminds me of John Browning's designs in firearms, -for any of you shooters out there- ... simple, robust, durable, reliable.
> ...


You can find a robertson #4 screwdriver at Charles jones industrial The HER 104R for $8.22


----------



## andre1960 (Dec 20, 2013)

kawimudslinger said:


> an Orange (00) Robertson screwdriver is something I have never seen or ever had a use for. I might have it in my precision screwdriver set, I have to check.
> 
> Anyways, I got my toollist for school this year and they require me to have a 1,2&3 Robertson. I use my #1 and #2 all the time, but I can't think of many times I used my #3. Do you guys use it much? What for?


1 1\2 and bigger EMT fitting uses #3 screws


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

andre1960 said:


> 1 1\2 and bigger EMT fitting uses #3 screws


I am seeing more and more 1 inch SS fittings using a #3 robbie now. Even got some 1/2 inch SS connectors with a #3 combo screw. I just use a phillips...the chinese seem to have copied that better than the Robertson screws.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

my greenlees are still going after 2 years


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

I have all Wiha screwdrivers, the Robertson's have been holding up very well. They are solid. If possible, take a screw with you and test the fit. The Wiha's fit nice and tight, I can take bolts from bolt on breakers and the bolt will stay on there upside down, on an angle, right side up, any position.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll contribute to what seems like a 3 year old thread bump

IMO, the *real* Robby heads on ENGAGE way better than the non Robby Heads (anything non Robertson branded). I had a old Canadian one. Used 1 by Klein and another by Wera, if I recall. They were not engaging like my old trusty Candian one.

Did some searching, picked up more Canadian Robbies. The fit was just like my old ones..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mobiledynamics said:


> I'll contribute to what seems like a 3 year old thread bump
> 
> IMO, the *real* Robby heads on ENGAGE way better than the non Robby Heads (anything non Robertson branded). I had a old Canadian one. Used 1 by Klein and another by Wera, if I recall. They were not engaging like my old trusty (Candian) one.
> 
> Did some searching, picked up more Canadian Robbies. The fit was just like my old ones..



You are right ! The CANDIAN ones are good !

But The CANADIAN ones are the best ! :whistling2:










:jester:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Canadian ones are perfectly square and are also slightly beveled outwards toward the shaft..


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Canadian ones are perfectly square and are also slightly beveled outwards toward the shaft..


For sure there is a magic design to the real Robertson screw. The square is tapered actually. You want to try a real driver with real Robertson screws. Fantastic.

The story...
http://www.robertsonscrew.com/


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Since I posted this thread, I have tried a few brands out...the Czech Republic made Wera robbie drivers actually seem to be holding up very well and they fit the screws properly. My next choice would be Fuller! Won't be buying anymore Klein products thats for sure. Find myself using a PicQuick more often these days than individual screwdrivers though.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm seeing more "Robertson" brand driver bits at suppliers. Acklands Grainger, RACK-A-TIERS, Ideal and Princess Auto had them. The Acklands prices weren't bad. I typically use the 2" and 6".

As for the actual screwdrivers, the old style Craftsman worked well.

I see that there Robertson makes screwdrivers. Just don't know where you would find them. There's a picture from the Roberson website.


----------

